# Colbert Report on Saw Stop



## njtrout (Apr 27, 2010)

Excellent video and funny story by the Colbert Report on the Saw Stop last night...system won't allow me to post the URL so search for Colbert Nation and look for story on table saw safety.

Now if I only had the money for one...

Andy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

My son as one at work and he hates it  they need to replace the blade and lock up system every day but that's better than replacing a finger or two I guess .

====



njtrout said:


> Excellent video and funny story by the Colbert Report on the Saw Stop last night...system won't allow me to post the URL so search for Colbert Nation and look for story on table saw safety.
> 
> Now if I only had the money for one...
> 
> Andy


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob if they are replacing the blade and cartridge every day then they need to do some serious Safety Training!!! I've had one for a year now and have had no issues with it. I love it, it's a very well built saw.


----------



## njtrout (Apr 27, 2010)

*Sounds like someone is not praticing safe sawing*

That must get expensive! Stop mechanism plus saw blade daily? That must be, conservatively, $150 USD daily? Certainly training would be more cost efficient.



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> My son as one at work and he hates it  they need to replace the blade and lock up system every day but that's better than replacing a finger or two I guess .
> 
> ====


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

They have 8 guys that use the saw all day long they all say they know how to use the table saw and new guys coming in ,all say the same thing all the time..

==


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

We had training for new employees on the table saw. Some listened and some did not.

They replaced our saws with Saw Stops and there were several times that they did save at least a finger tip. The only thing you could see on the finger was a slite grove in the skin and usually did not bleed.

We did have one person try to flick a small piece of off fall from just in front of the blade and he did have damage to the finger, more than normal. Flicking the finger in front of the blade was faster than a normal feed rate so consequently there was more damage.

We cut aluminum sheet goods on the saw all the time and you had to lock out the safety device before using the saw or it would set off the safety cartridge and cram the blade into the blade stop. It is not recommended to use the blade after it has been stop by the mechanism. About ounce a week some one from another shop would set off the safty, most of the time they tried to sneak away like nothing had happened.
About ounce a month people in our shop would set it off. If you use it to cut aluminum it should be blown out with an air hose before it is used again or it could set it off. 

I did like the Saw Stop saws, they were nice saws.

If you have seen the demo where the inventor puts his finger into the spinning blade you will notice he is moving that finger slowly!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

By the way if the wood you are cutting has a high moisture content it can set of the safety cartridge.


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

First day in shop class in seventh grade the teacher ran a pack of hotdogs through the table saw. There was meat everywhere. He then turned to the class and said "those were your fingers if you aren't careful and respect the tools". Now that was a safety lesson I haven't forgotten to this day and I'm 62. A graphic presentation is worth more than all the expensive equipment in the world. We can't keep putting bubbles around people or they will believe they are invincible. I'm not a fan of enforced safety.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I just love all the stories about shop class in HS ,here's one more 

The 1st or 2nd week in shop class the teacher got up in front of the class and put his hand up and he said this can happen to you, he only had one finger left on his hand and he said don't do as I do ,do what I tell you to do..late in the school year he took off one more finger on his other hand. 

I got into shop class in the 9th grade and had a great shop teacher ( Mr Sanderson ) with all his parts,he like the RAS and hated the table saw, that was all it took for me, my 1st.saw was a RAS and has been that way for a very long time.

So to say I also hate the table saw also..but I also have two of them but they still scary the hell out of me and I'm a old man now with all my parts, so far.  

===


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Here is the URL for the Colbert Report video:People Who Are Destroying America - SawStop - The Colbert Report - 2012-13-02 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------

